

Just Say Why Not - nolimits1228

Just wanted to let everyone know that life is fucking short and I know we&#x27;re all working hard on our day to day lives. Startup founders, employees with dope jobs, and those of you who even never want to work a day in your life too. Just make it all worth living. You don&#x27;t want to regret anything.<p>Be the YES man and just dive into everything head first. You never know what will happen.<p>Enjoy this shit. It goes by quickly. You guys are all awesome!
======
brd
I appreciate the spirit of the message but opportunity cost is something that
demands attention. Most of my why's allude to the fact that life is short, I
only have so much time, and I better ensure I'm making decisions that don't
pull me down bad paths or from paths I'd rather be on.

Dive into things head first, just make sure you're diving into the right
things.

~~~
nolimits1228
You know what I mean when I mentioned "Dive into things head first, just make
sure you're diving into the right things." Be smart about it and analyze the
circumstances but truthfully...sometimes life is about taking a risk for
something you really believe in and no one else can see.

I understand your point of of view on diving into things, but just do what
makes you happy and fuck everything else.

------
blakehaswell
Thanks for posting this, it’s the truth.

And it’s exactly why my wife and I are leaving our jobs to cycle around Europe
for 10 months. I don’t know what will happen, but I’m diving in head first and
I can’t wait to grab life by the horns and do something real.

Life is WAY too precious to waste it working for the man.

~~~
nolimits1228
No doubt! That's great to hear. Enjoy Europe...it's awesome! It will probably
be one of the best experiences you'll have and you're lucky as hell to do that
with someone you care about. By the fucking horns man! Haha. Wish you the
best.

Cheers

